# He's throwing up yellow foam



## Chatterbox (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi there, 
I'm new to the forum. I recently changed my chihuahua's food and he was doing fine on it. Then 2 days ago, he got really bad diarrhea and threw up all his food everywhere. So yesterday, my husband gave him back his old food and he ate it all. He's been drinking plenty of water. But now today, he still seems to have the diarrhea (very runny and loose stool) and he's throwing up almost like a yellow foam of saliva. Do you guys think it's the food?? What should I do?? He looks so sad.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

How long ago did you switch the food? Did you gradually switch food or just change it all at once?


----------



## Chatterbox (Aug 23, 2006)

I switched it about a week ago. I was giving it to him every other day... and giving him his old food the other days.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Ideally when you switch food you should mix it...first few days 75% old, 25% new, then spend a few days at 50/50 then a few more days at 25% old, 75% new. Then finally all new food. Otherwise I've heard it can make them sick..upset their bellies. So that could be the cause of the diarrea...I'm not sure if the yellow throw up could be from that or if its something else though. Has he gotten into anything maybe that might make him sick?


----------



## Chatterbox (Aug 23, 2006)

Not that I know of. If he's still throwing up tomorrow, I'm gonna go ahead and take him to the vet to be on the safe side though. Thanks for the info. Appreciate it. =)


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, I would keep him on the old food till he feels better. Have him checked out if he's not better tomorrow. Then once he's feeling better you can probably start trying to switch food. What kind of food is he on now & what are you switching him to? It could even be that the new food is too rich for him. Hope the little guy feels better soon!


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

I wish these dogs would just give it a rest on the throwing up, it gets us soo worried! There are a lot or reasons that they throw up, it could have been the food change or he could have gotten into something he shouldn't have. Gypsy was throwing up like crazy because she ate some cat poop, but the yellow foam sounds like he's throwing up bile. My maltese/pekingese was vomiting bile and had diarrhea and it was gastritis, her stomach needed a rest and the vet said to feed her chicken and rice for a few days. I say just keep an eye on him and if it continues it wouldnt hurt to take him to the vet because its hard to stop worrying when you dont know if theres something wrong.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

The yellow foamy vomit is from an empty tummy. Probably bc he threw up all his food. It wont hurt him to not feed him for a day (as long as hes not a puppy) to let his tummy get better and then reintroduce food slowly to him. Just make sure he's drinking. I hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Chatterbox (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah I would feel much more at ease if I let the vet check him out. Plus he's not allowed to sleep with us until the diarrhea goes away and that's driving me insane! It's uncontrollable and hubby doesn't want him on the bed that way--- guess I don't blame him, but I feel so bad when I have to lock him up in the kitchen at night, then leave for work early in the morning. He's basically staying locked up from the time I go to sleep until I get home the next day from work. I gotta get this poor baby fixed fast! So he can have his freedom again and I can have him back in the bed cuddling with me. hehe. I may have some chicken and rice I can feed him tomorrow before I go to work. So if he does still have the accidents, at least it will be in the kitchen where im able to clean it up much easier. Today I had to shampoo the carpet in my entire house from his accidents, and every room in our house is carpeted pretty much.lol. Anyways-- thanks a bunch and I'll get some pictures posted of my baby in the newbie section. =)


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy.

I would definitely go to the vet because of the combination of diarrhea and vomiting. Usually when you switch foods, the diarrhea happens (if you aren't really careful) and they will vomit for a variety of reasons. When you have both, while it's likely a tummy upset, it could be worms or something else.

Keep him REALLY hydrated. That's the biggest concern. Let us know what the vet says.


----------

